# Html form submission



## dikudik (Oct 21, 2013)

HI 

I M DOING HTML PROGRAMMING USING SIMPLE CODING IN NOTEPAD AND SAVING FILE AS .HTML

I PREPARED FORM USING SIMPLE HTML CODE BUT I M CONFUSED WHEN I CLICK SUBMIT BUTTON I DONT KNOW WHERE THE DATA OF THE FORM IS STORED?
FOLLOWING IS THE CODE OF FORM
PLEASE SUGGEST ME HOW CAN I VIEW MY DATA WHICH IS SUBMITTED IN FORM THROUGH A FILE

<form action="/html/tags/html_form_tag_action.cfm" method="get">
<fieldset>
<legend>Your Details</legend>
<div>
<label for="first_name">First Name:</label><br>
<input type="text" name="first_name" value="" maxlength="100" /><br>
</div>
<div>
<label for="lunch">Lunch:</label><br>
<input type="radio" name="lunch" value="pasta" /> Pasta
<input type="radio" name="lunch" value="fish" /> Fish
</div>
<div>
<label for="drinks">Drinks:</label><br>
<input type="checkbox" name="drinks" value="beer" /> Beer
<input type="checkbox" name="drinks" value="wine" /> Wine
</div>
<div>
<label for="city">Preferred City:</label><br>
<select name="city">
  <option value ="sydney">Sydney</option>
  <option value ="melbourne">Melbourne</option>
  <option value ="cromwell">Cromwell</option>
  <option value ="queenstown">Queenstown</option>
</select>
</div>
<div>
<label for="comments">Comments:</label><br>
<textarea rows="3" cols="20" name="comments"></textarea>
</div>
<div>
<input type="submit" value="Submit" />
</div>
</fieldset>
</form>


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 21, 2013)

To see the data, you submitted, you need to know one of the server side languages. (E.g. PHP, ASP, JSP etc.)

You can learn PHP here : PHP 5 Tutorial
Form Handling with PHP : PHP Form Handling

Generally submitted data through Forms are saved in Database. If you do not want to use database, and want to store the information in a file, then you need to go through PHP File Handling too.

PHP File Handling : PHP File

I'd suggest better learn PHP, you'll need it in every step if you are an aspiring Web Developer.

Also learn JavaScript Tutorial, this is used for Client Side Programming, and SQL Tutorial to work with Databases which you'll need in future.

In any case, keep this URL W3Schools Online Web Tutorials bookmarked, as you'll need it in every step of becoming an Web Developer. It's a great resource for Web Developers.

You can also learn more about HTML at HTML Tutorial


----------



## dikudik (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't use Windows notepad. Its just plain boring and mind numbing as f*ck. Rather use better text editors like Sublime Text 2 / 3, Notepad ++. I've used both and I prefer Sublime.

And please do not use W3Schools. Why? *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...=PFjtXmHEfXGoVWHDAIxfEw&bvm=bv.55819444,d.bmk

A lot of stuff on their site is wrong and they are stubborn to correct it.

Learn php basics for now. Once u understand the basic interactions between client & server, you can move to beautifying ur site with JavaScript using JQuery framework.

Then you'd want to incorporate databases, so then you'd be looking into SQL.


----------

